# Max Payne 3 startet nicht: Probleme bei der Installation, schwarzer Bildschirm - Frust in der Community



## FrankMoers (2. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Max Payne 3 startet nicht: Probleme bei der Installation, schwarzer Bildschirm - Frust in der Community* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Max Payne 3 startet nicht: Probleme bei der Installation, schwarzer Bildschirm - Frust in der Community


----------



## Ruhkar (2. Juni 2012)

Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich nicht auf diese Masche von Bonusinhalten ( sofern es denn in diesem Fall überhaupt so etwas gab ) und der damit vorrausgesetzten Vorbestellung eingehe.
Wann lernen die Entwickler/Publisher endlich mal, dass man bei einer Demo gerne noch kleckern darf und aus diesen Fehlern lernen kann, statt unausgereifte "Verkaufsversionen" auf den Markt zu schmeißen?
Ich hoffe sehr, dass das Crowd-Funding den Publishern richtig Probleme bereitet, damit diese solch verfrühte Veröffentlichungen nicht mehr durchsetzen können.


----------



## KillerBommel (2. Juni 2012)

läuft doch 1a bei mir ich hatte 0 probleme


----------



## BrightManX (2. Juni 2012)

ERSTMAL: danke Frank/PCgames für deinen/euren Einsatz in diesem thema während andere noch ausschlafen oder so........*hust*gamestar*hust* . Auf jedenfall habe ich das Problem das ich nur bis zu dem ladescreen mit dem Max Payne 3 schriftzug weiter komm ich net hab eig. alles geupdated und habs mal im kompilitäts mod. versucht leider OHNE Erfolg


----------



## Skyler93 (2. Juni 2012)

Egal was ich mache eine Installation mit deutschen untertiteln ist unmöglich, und ich hab irgendwie nichtmal meine Serial benutzen müssen ;O


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Ruhkar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass das Crowd-Funding den Publishern richtig Probleme bereitet, damit diese solch verfrühte Veröffentlichungen nicht mehr durchsetzen können.


 Was? Was hat Crowd-Funding mit der Qualität von veröffentlichter Software zutun? 

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, nur weil du ein Spiel per Crowd-Funding @kickstarter finanzierst, dass dieses Spiel dann zu 100% 'bugfrei' veröffentlicht wird?  

Mir liegt das Wort "naiv" auf der Zunge, aber das wäre wohl gemein und ggf. nicht zutreffend. 

Bei mir funktioniert Max Payne 3 absolut ohne Probleme und mit konstant 60fps, bei den mir max. möglichen Details. D.h. alles bis auf Anschlag außer AA, das kann ich aufgrund meines VRAMs nur auf 2x stellen, hab halt "nur" eine GTX 570.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juni 2012)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Egal was ich mache eine Installation mit deutschen untertiteln ist unmöglich, und ich hab irgendwie nichtmal meine Serial benutzen müssen ;O


 

Von was redest du? Du musst das Spiel auch erstmal aktivieren, dort gibst du deine Serial ein ... nicht bei der Installation?!
Ich kann im Spiel Untertitel einstellen und diese sind Deutsch, Sprache ist und bleibt Englisch.


----------



## Klingelmann (2. Juni 2012)

max payne 3 als admin starten hatt mir geholfen,


----------



## BrightManX (2. Juni 2012)

mir net


----------



## Imago23 (2. Juni 2012)

Also mein Spiel hat von Beginn an wunderbar funktioniert, daher muss es nicht am Installer liegen.Bei Installationensprozessen sollte man immer Adminrechte geben, weil Registry-Einträge erstellt werden. Normale Konten haben Einschränkungen.


----------



## Elbart (2. Juni 2012)

Imago23 schrieb:


> Bei Installationensprozessen sollte man immer Adminrechte geben, weil Registry-Einträge erstellt werden. Normale Konten haben Einschränkungen.


 Rockstar empfiehlt aber das *Spiel* mit Admin-Rechten zu starten, was heutzutage gelinde gesagt peinlich ist.
Needing Administrator rights to play Max Payne 3 on PC : Rockstar Support
Und stellenweise wird auch das Deaktivieren von UAC empfohlen, z.B. hier, was absolut der Oberhammer ist.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2012)

Und dass man seinen Virenscanner und die Firewall für ein legal erworbenes Spiel abschalten muss, kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was? Was hat Crowd-Funding mit der Qualität von veröffentlichter Software zutun? ...


 Es ist zumindest eine Voraussetzung gegeben, dass die Entwickler viel unabhängiger arbeiten können. Sprich, wenn der Publisher finanziell unter Druck gerät und den Entwicklern praktisch vor die Wahl stellt, bringt das Spiel raus oder wir steigen aus, das so eine Situation im Vorhinein gar nicht erst entstehen kann.

Ich bin wirklich extrem gespannt auf die Projekte, in denen die Einnahmen sehr weit über den gesetzten Zielen lagen.


----------



## BrightManX (2. Juni 2012)

wie sehr ihr einfach nur OT seid ey!


----------



## MisterSmith (2. Juni 2012)

BrightManX schrieb:


> wie sehr ihr einfach nur OT seid ey!


 Du hast recht, entschuldigung, fällt mir einfach schwer etwas stehen zu lassen, wo ich eine andere Meinung habe und gerade bei Crowdfunding.  
Zu Max Payne 3 kann ich nichts sagen, außer das es bei Rockstar nichts ungewöhnliches ist, dass es direkt nach der Veröffentlichung Probleme gibt, war ja bei GTA 4 ähnlich.

EDIT: Hier gibt es eine Art Notlösung, hat aber wohl nicht bei jedem geklappt.
http://www.pcgames.de/Max-Payne-3-P...roblemen-Neue-Loesungen-der-Community-887804/


----------



## Exciting91 (4. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute bitte Helft mir.... ich kann das Spiel zwar starten... nur es ruckelt alles die ganz Zeit !! habe weder Antivir noch Firewall aktiviert...

Prozess : 

Intel Core i 7 2600k
Nvidia Geforce 580 gtx.
16 Gb Ram 

Sollte praktisch alles auf hoch stellen können..... klappt nicht.... selbst wenn ich alles auf niedrig stelle funktioniert dass nicht.... wo ist das Problem ??? bitte Helft mir.... 

ist echt traurig... seit dem Release Datum habe ich Max payne bei mir zuhause...... kanns bis jetzt noch nicht spielen..... echt traurig.. hahah.....


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Exciting91 schrieb:


> [...]
> ist echt traurig... seit dem Release Datum habe ich Max payne bei mir zuhause...... kanns bis jetzt noch nicht spielen..... echt traurig.. hahah.....




Von welchem Hersteller ist deine 580 GTX? Zotac? Welchen nVidia Treiber benutzt du? Beim aktuellen nVidia Treiber scheint es massive Probleme mit Zotac Grafikkarten zu geben, ich hab ein ähnliches System wie du ( 2600k & 570 GTX ) und bei mir läuft Max Payne 3 mit maximalen Einstellungen.

Ich benutze aber noch einen v29x.xx WHQL Treiber, welchen genau kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich auf Arbeit bin.


----------



## Exciting91 (4. Juni 2012)

Ja ganz genau Zotac.... :/  habe den neusten treiber der nVidia Installiert....  hast du eine lösung ?? 

danke für deine Antwort !!


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Treiber deinstallieren und einen älteren Treiber installieren? 
Ich gehe mal von Windows 7 in der 64bit Variante aus, wg. 16GB Speicher:

NVIDIA DRIVERS 296.10WHQL

Den Treiber habe ich meiner Meinung nach, ist von März 2012. Damit sollte es funktionieren ... viel Erfolg!


----------



## Exciting91 (4. Juni 2012)

super !! es funktioniert !!! ich danke dirr !!!!


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab die GTX580 von Gigabyte und das Spiel lief überhaupt erst mit dem aktuellsten Treiber.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2012)

Hmm, merkwürdig ... ich hab halt nur viele Berichte von dem Treiber + Zotac Grafikkarten gelesen, aus diesem Grund hab ich meinen Treiber noch nicht aktualisiert, obwohl ich eine MSI GTX 570 habe.



Vllt. bin ich "mutig" genug den Treiber die Tage mal zu installieren ... allerdings bin ich mittlerweile in dem Alter, wo man den Spruch: "never touch / change a running system" wirklich ernst nimmt.


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, solange es läuft sehe ich auch kein Grund für Änderungen. 
Aber bei mir lief es ja eben erst mit dem neusten Treiber.

Ist möglich, dass die Zotac Karten irgendwie inkompatibel mit dem neusten Treiber sind. Da kenne ich mich nicht gut genug aus.


----------



## maikgamesfreak (11. Juni 2012)

hehe... also ich hatte zum glück absolut no problems. das game läuft super und ist der hammer !!!


----------



## PeterPride (18. August 2012)

hallo leute, ich habe folgendes problem: mein max payne 3 startet normal allerdings kann ich nicht schießen, waffen aufheben, bullet time benutzten o.ä. ich kann lediglich laufen und payne zielt die ganze zeit ohne das ich anvisiere ! allerdings kann ich nicht einen schuss abfeuern .... ich habe das spiel unzählige male neu gestartet, den computer neu gestartet usw und dann konnte ich wieder schießen und "normal" spielen allerdings hatte ich das gleiche problem nach der nächsten filmsequentz wieder ! was kann ich tun ich bin echt verärgert, habe eine stange geld für das spiel hingelegt ! -.-


----------

